# All Day Vapes - Juice Reviews



## Stosta (1/9/16)

*Company: All Day Vapes

(As you might guess, found at *https://alldayvapes.co.za/ *)
*
So I have had to change the layout of my OP a little, I assume no one minds because there really wasn't much to it.

Initially I had laid this post out to give you a full blown review of each of the seven flavours I bought from E-Cig.co.za. However, I have run into a bit of difficulty in doing so. The seven flavours I got are:

*· Cherry Parfait

· Orange Parfait

· Tropical Parfait

· Lychee Parfait

· Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta

· Cocolime Yogurt Panna Cotta

· Crème Brule*

All juices are 3mg and a 70/30 VG/PG ratio.

While I will still give a brief rundown of the individual flavours, there needs to be an over-arching review for the Parfait and Panna Cotta flavours. This is because I was expecting the “lychee” or the “tropical” part of the juice to be the dominant flavours, but my experiences have been otherwise. The base (e.g. Parfait or Yogurt Panna Cotta) are dominant, with the other flavours complementing them respectively.

*Equipment Used*

I used three different setups across the juices, some went in all three, others in only one of them, I will label accordingly, but my three setups were:

*The Gobco:*

· Goblin Mini V1 [Dual Kanthal 26g; 1.5mm ID; 9.5 Wraps Each (0.46ohms); Rayon Wick]

· Pico Mod (+-30Watts)

*The Crius +KBox*

· OBS Crius [Dual 26/32 Claptons; 3mm ID; 4.5 Wraps Each (0.34ohms); Japanese Cotton]

· Kangertech Kbox 200W (Took it from 35 to 70W)

*The Pirate Flag RDA + Cuboid*

· Pirate Flag RDA ]Dual 26g Kanthal; 3mm ID; 5.5 Wraps Each (around 0.4ohms); Rayon]

· Cuboid (30 – 60W)

*The Parfaits*

As I mentioned earlier, I wasn’t expecting this to be the dominant flavor in the juice, but it definitely was. I’m a farm-boy so my idea of pudding still involves rice or bread; I have no idea what Parfait is! I’m guessing from the imagery used on the website that “parfait” is some sort of cream desert, and this one has just a subtle hint of it. My wife says it is a pastry-based dessert; she lies to me all the time so I don’t know for sure, but since she mentioned it I did pick up a very small hint of something like pastry or biscuits. But what comes across is definitely a smooth, creamy, rich desert, with the respective prefixed flavours coming through in a subtle undertone, the only exceptions being the Cherry and Orange Parfait.

*Cherry Parfait (used the Gobco)*

Initially the Throat Hit on this juice was very strong, but after a week of steeping it had dropped off significantly. Tastes a lot like those hard-boiled cherry sweets from the 90’s that used to come in tubes (I think they were called Wilson’s, cost like R1 a tube but let’s not get into that). The boiled cherry sweet flavor is definitely dominant, and just smoothed out nicely with a bit of a creamy thing going. I have long wanted a cherry vape and this vape is really good, definitely on my “to keep” list!

*Lychee Parfait (The KBox)*

I’m not a huge fan of litchis. I love them every now and then, but occasionally you get a bitter one, and then I don’t eat another for 5 years, it’s just not something I look for when I go shopping. But when I saw it I thought to myself a nice fresh Litchi vape in summer would be kick-ass. The litchi in this is very subtle; in fact, I found it so subtle I could hardly pick it up at all. Still a great vape, but I feel it needs a really big bump in the litchi department.

*Tropical Parfait (The KBox)*

This was also a little light in the “tropical” department. The same delicious parfait flavor dominates, with a very subtle hint of some tropical goodies. I couldn’t pick out any individual flavours, which may or may not suit you, I personally like my fruit vapes like I like my women, strong but sweet. This one is certainly sweet, but once again I would like to see more fruit in it.

*Orange Parfait (Cuboid)*

Like the Cherry Parfait, this juice was marked by the dominance of the orange over the parfait. It is a concentrate I have tasted somewhere before, and personally I don’t particularly enjoy it anymore (I think when I started vaping I had way too much of it). It is the sort of orange flavouring that tastes like a fresh orange, but almost like an orange with the skin still on or the pith, so there is a hint of bitterness to it.

*The Panna Cottas*

I don’t know what Panna Cotta is, but I do know what Terra Cotta is, and I couldn’t pick up any sort of clay notes whatsoever J , so that got us off to a good start! The household’s encyclopedia was out having tea with her friends at the time of writing this, so I had to Google it. I found out that it is “an Italian dessert of sweetened cream, thickened with gelatin and molded.”… YUM! This sweet cream was definitely in both of my vapes, I couldn’t identify the yogurt per se, but I’m assuming it is an extra ingredient that has been added by the juice maker after many tried and tested attempts to develop a good base. Unlike the Parfaits though, the other flavours in each were the stars of the show. First off was the…

*Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta (The Gobco)*

Totally delicious! The berries were like a ripe and full flavor. Now I know what Panna Cotta is I think this is totally what I would imagine it to taste like! A pile of cool cream, with some ripe berries in rich syrup drizzled over… Damn I’m hungry, I hope she gets home soon… I started off using it as a breakfast vape, as I found that XXX is a bit too much for me in the winter mornings when my office sits at about 4 degrees. But this actually works really well as an after-dinner guy too! Even using it in the mornings, I often found the same vape in my hand come lunch time, so definitely a great vape!

*The Cocolime Yogurt Panna Cotta (Cuboid)*

I LOVE me some lime milkshakes! I often get mocked for going out to fancy restaurants, or drinks with the boys, and end up with one of these in front of me! In saying that, I actually bought this one as more of an experiment to see how well it works in a vape. Honestly I wasn’t hoping or expecting much from it, but it found its way into my basket just for the chance I guess. And I wasn’t disappointed, I did surprisingly get a good lime vape from it! It tasted quite a lot like one of the milkshakes I would get from a fancier joint (so not Wimpy), but I guess a lot of the flavours used in e-juice is traditionally found in foods, so I shouldn’t be surprised. However, while that flavor is there don’t get this thinking that it’s a milkshake vape. It has that flavor, but is accented by some other things that actually make it more like a fresh fruit lime. Nice and fresh too, I look forward to this one come braai time.

*The Crème Brule*

Don’t worry, even I know what this one is! I had it for the first time last year! @YeOldeOke 's version of this classic dessert is spot on! Again very subtle flavours, and in the case of something like a desert vape I prefer it that way. The thick and creamy caramel-like flavor almost seems to make its way into my clouds, where it feels like I’m exhaling giant crème brule clouds. Even my staff at work have commented on this one, and how good it smells to them, despite the fact that they are used to the tasty clouds that waft through the warehouse. There is a chocolate version that was released just after I pulled the trigger on this order, but I will be trying that one too next time.

*Conclusion*

I really think that there are some great juices here, especially considering the price point. I would definitely recommend getting the Cherry Parfait, Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta, and the Crème Brule. And while you’re there pick up one of the other parfait flavours so that you can see if you like them. It seems to me if you will know straight off the bat if you like the flavor of the parfait, but would like to try an alternate version of it. Also, if you’re a fan of lime, then grab the Cocolime Yogurt Panna Cotta.

The prices on these juices are clearly a good selling point, and I don’t think you will be disappointed. The pipette thingies on the bottles are a bit cumbersome to deal with, but they are looking into that. Thanks to @YeOldeOke for the crazy special, and the chance to taste a lot of really decent juices. Even the ones I didn’t like were by no means horrible, but rather, they are good representations of flavours that I just don’t enjoy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (1/9/16)

Stosta said:


> *Company: E-Cig.co.za
> 
> (As you might guess, found at https://e-cig.co.za/ ) *
> 
> ...


I have the same as yours but lemon instead of creme brulee,true they are seriously good,I'm not good at giving reviews and explaining what it tastes like but I just know they are good,I notice not many people fancy coffee/mocha flavours like me.please do review them so I can understand what I'm tasting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (1/9/16)

Slick said:


> I have the same as yours but lemon instead of creme brulee,true they are seriously good,I'm not good at giving reviews and explaining what it tastes like but I just know they are good,I notice not many people fancy coffee/mocha flavours like me.please do review them so I can understand what I'm tasting


All the fruit loops / lemon cream vapes that flooded the market a while ago has kinda scared me away from lemon, but please let me know if it is half decent and I will give it a bash (at the price it is worth the risk).

I also avoided the coffee one as I have yet to taste a decent coffee vape, even though I LOVE coffee and would be really keen on having a good coffee vape available. They always taste burnt to me. @YeOldeOke says that for his coffee vape (see http://www.ecigssa.co.za/e-cig-all-day-vapes-new-e-juice-flavours.t27464/#post-419955 ), he used capuccino flavour instead of coffee for this exact reason, so I might be tempted to grab one on my next purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (6/9/16)

Hola Champs!

I remembered to detach my flash drive from my keys today, and have edited my OP to update the review. I apologise if there are some errors, I wrote in on Word at home, then opened it on Word at the office, and copy-pasted it on here. So it has been through a range of different spell-checks!

As always, taste is subjective, and I'm simply putting down my thoughts on the juices  If this was Criminal Minds I would be the stupid cop that the glorious BAU comes in and kindly holds my hand while I make a weak attempt to profile these flavours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (6/9/16)

Stosta said:


> *Company: E-Cig.co.za
> 
> (As you might guess, found at https://e-cig.co.za/ ) *
> 
> ...



Great review @Stosta, always enjoy reading you detailed descriptions of the tastes and makes me want to go out and try it and see if I can pick up the same notes and undertones. 

Keep up the awesome work brother

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (6/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Great review @Stosta, always enjoy reading you detailed descriptions of the tastes and makes me want to go out and try it and see if I can pick up the same notes and undertones.
> 
> Keep up the awesome work brother


Glad someone gets some value out of it my friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/9/16)

A pleasure to read, @Stosta.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/9/16)

Stosta said:


> All the fruit loops / lemon cream vapes that flooded the market a while ago has kinda scared me away from lemon, but please let me know if it is half decent and I will give it a bash (at the price it is worth the risk).
> 
> I also avoided the coffee one as I have yet to taste a decent coffee vape, even though I LOVE coffee and would be really keen on having a good coffee vape available. They always taste burnt to me. @YeOldeOke says that for his coffee vape (see http://www.ecigssa.co.za/e-cig-all-day-vapes-new-e-juice-flavours.t27464/#post-419955 ), he used capuccino flavour instead of coffee for this exact reason, so I might be tempted to grab one on my next purchase.




Coffee is for drinking or mainlining through IV.

Cool reviews, I may pick up some of the cherry. Thanks for sharing your experiences.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## E.T. (8/9/16)

Ok I generally don't do reviews, but just a short breakdown on the juice I bought/ stole for e-cig.

Creme Brulee: just a hint of caramel taste, very mellow juice, not overly sweet. a very slight TH - very nice (may buy again)
Lychee Parfait: sligt taste of Lychee, not a fan of the parfait, can not really describe the taste might need more steeping.

*winner
Mocha Yogurt Panna Cotta: the coffee is not overwelming (normally hate coffee vapes like Vapemob frap Chino  ) but the yogurt panna cotta with the slight cuppachino coming through is fking great!) you barely taste the coffee, but its really an awesome tasting juice . Still have alot of the other 2 juices left but this one is finished, chainvaped it like a mofo.*

Great job @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (8/9/16)

Ok so I was a little on the side of developing a cold for the 2nd week of my ADV experience and it seemed that the TH dropped off, just puffed away at some other premium juice as i could not taste much.

Yesterday I tried all 4 flavours in the dripper with fresh cotton on all 4 flavours and I am having mixed feelings.

Set up the RX2 at 55watt
Goldpillar3 with dual vertical coils
24ga A1 10wraps each side, hitting at .54ohm

The Creme Brulee and Creme Brulee Chocolate is not doing anything for me, (This is after 2 weeks of steep now) i do taste the slight caramel in the creme brulee and the chocolate hints in the other, but more TH than anything else.

The Cherry Parfait cherry is there and in really nice flavour, but the TH is still overpowering everthing else.

The Forrest Berry Pannacotta is awesome though. Cool undertone with berries in the front. Just bordering on the good side of TH, vapeable although the throat hit is there.

I ordered 3mg NIC in a 80/20 base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (12/9/16)

So I decided I just had to revisit these juices and I set up my Nautilus X this past weekend.

In MTL setup it is very nice!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tockit (1/10/16)

So I received my package today and couldn't wait a day or two to try it. I just tried the chilled pineapple. 
Setup used:
Hotcig R150 with avocado 24, 24g single coil 7 wraps spaced coming in at
.33ohm, 55watts at 280 degrees Celsius. The juice is 2mg nic with 70/30 base. 
I'm getting a very smooth vape with a nice menthol hit, not overpowering that it turns my hair grey on the inhale with a nice chilled pineapple note on the exhale and zero TH . It's a nice and balanced mixture. Personally I would like a bit more of the pineapple on the exhale. @YeOldOke, if it is all possible to increase the pineapple flavour I will state it in my next order. This will make a nice hot summers day vape. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez (1/10/16)

Tockit said:


> So I received my package today and couldn't wait a day or two to try it. I just tried the chilled pineapple.
> Setup used:
> Hotcig R150 with avocado 24, 24g single coil 7 wraps spaced coming in at
> .33ohm, 55watts at 280 degrees Celsius. The juice is 2mg nic with 70/30 base.
> ...


I would like to hear more from the other guys because the Pineapple really caught my eye. Summer is en route and I do not see myself being able to vape ANY of my favourites except Frozen on the hottest of days.

The concerning thing to me is the TH because it seems a lot of people say oh no throat hit but when I at it I still het a hit.

Will het back to my parfait and pana cotta's tomorrow and see how they turned out after a month steep.

The creme brulee i sold to someone else who enjoys TH as I was not too optimistic regarding the flavour... even if the TH was to dissipate.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (1/10/16)

Mine have been steeping since Monday, really want to try them out but will hold off for a few days. What is surprising is how thick they are, way thicker than any 70/30 commercial juices I've bought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tockit (1/10/16)

Somehow 1mg nic makes a difference. I had many other juices at 3mg and would get that TH. For example, vapemob there papasmurf in 2mg, and their intense range is 3mg and I get more of the throat burn on the intense range as apposed to the max vg range. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (2/10/16)

Cracked open my Chilled Pineapple n it is awesome. I'm not a menthol fan but this is just spot on, gives a nice cool inhale and a tangy pineapple on exhale.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarkSide (2/10/16)

@Stosta An exceptional review and very well written, our next "Wilbur Smith" in the making!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (2/10/16)

DarkSide said:


> @Stosta An exceptional review and very well written, our next "Wilbur Smith" in the making!


Thanks! I once started writing a novel, but by the second paragraph it had turned into erotica, everyone was dead by the third, so i gave it up

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (2/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks! I once started writing a novel, but by the second paragraph it had turned into erotica, everyone was dead by the third, so i gave it up



Rinse and repeat and you're Richard Laymon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (2/10/16)

George Martin in the making

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (2/10/16)

Tried out my Lemon Pafaite and Creme Brûlée, again only 5/6 steeping and the flavour said are excellent.
Lemon is not overpowering, has a crisp biscuit undercurrent. 8 out of 10.
Creme brûlée is quite subtle, has a deep rich earthy sweetness, could probably use a few more days to get the real depth of flavours to come forth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (2/10/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Rinse and repeat and you're Richard Laymon.


Richard Laymon, I am impressed, Oh Learned One! If @Stosta must follow this genre and somehow bring vaping "into the plot", could be an interesting but chilling read!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (10/10/16)

Revisited my chilled pineapple yesterday and man oh man has the pineapple flavour come to the fore. Really enjoying it now, definate winner. Also cracked open the mocha panacotto and it's got this nice coffee aroma that's subtle and not overpowering, leaves a silky creamy after taste in the mouth. The coco lime is another winner and was good to vape after a few days of receiving it another win in my books. The creme Brule, still on the fence with this one. Not getting much flavour out of this one so I'll let it steep longer as I'm only on day 13 now. I do get a hint of burnt caramel when I smell it but the flavour very muted while vaping. All my juices were born on 27/09/2016 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (10/10/16)

Tockit said:


> Revisited my chilled pineapple yesterday and man oh man has the pineapple flavour come to the fore. Really enjoying it now, definate winner. Also cracked open the mocha panacotto and it's got this nice coffee aroma that's subtle and not overpowering, leaves a silky creamy after taste in the mouth. The coco lime is another winner and was good to vape after a few days of receiving it another win in my books. The creme Brule, still on the fence with this one. Not getting much flavour out of this one so I'll let it steep longer as I'm only on day 13 now. I do get a hint of burnt caramel when I smell it but the flavour very muted while vaping. All my juices were born on 27/09/2016
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Nice! I must try that pineapple and mocha! The creme brulee is very subtle, suited best for very cloudy devices IMO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (10/10/16)

Yeah the Creme brûlée is a little too subtle for me, I'm hoping more steeping will intensify it.
The chilled pineapple is just brilliant though, almost killed my bottle already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (15/10/16)

So today I have revisited my creme brule. About 18days old now and still nothing, no change in it. I would go as far as saying I didn't get any flavour out of it while vaping it. If I smell it in the bottle all I get is the burnt sugar smell. But the other flavours are definate winners. Chilled pineapple is awesome, the mocha panacotto is oh so smooth and silky and is a good one for a cold winters night. Not to forget the coco lime aswell also another nice summer nights vape. As soon as the vape budget is replenished I'll be coming for the new fruit flavours. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (15/10/16)

Ran out of pineapple today, didn't realize there's no deliveries on weekends 
Any chance of new droppers? The ones with the bulbous end suck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (15/10/16)

Yeah those droppers are not ideal. What I'm doing is re using the thin tip drippers of other empty bottles I have. They fit the bottles perfectly 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (15/10/16)

Yep, doing the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (16/10/16)

Going to just make some notes on the juices that I have tried so far - will give feedback on the rest once they have finished steeping.
*forest berry panna cotta: love this, got it as part of my previous order. I get a lovely creamy berry with a cool note, like an extremely light menthol afterthought
*chilled pineapple (ordered with light menthol) : already loved this one immediately but at 4 days old it is getting better (sweeter almost, more pineapply) think it's going to be great once done steeping.
*apple cinnamon scone : my favorite. As with the pineapple, it was already great when I got it but just getting better (the cinnamon seems to be getting a bit milder and the scone is coming through more) will definitely be getting a 100ml next order.
*chocolate creme brulee: lovely creamy chocolate, not overly sweet and very smooth. This is the only creme brulee I got so don't really know what I should be tasting in terms of the creme brulee but it is a very nice creamy subtle chocolate vape to me. Will definitely be ordering 100ml next time

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/10/16)

Hi peeps.
Heres my take on e-cig all day vapes Tropical Parfeit.
Skip to the middle if you wanna miss the talk about the Mage.

Thanks for changing the bottles @YeOldeOke
I know people say you can poar it in a tank from the bottle but that wont work if you drip.
I will be sure to mention the bottle change in my next review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (20/10/16)

*Juice review
*
So I've tried 8 of their juices so far and have left little blurbs all over the place about some but decided to put it all into one post, so here goes.

All juices were 70/30 Vg/Pg, 3mg
Prices R65 30mls -R150 100mls

*Equipment
*
Eleaf IStick Pico with Melo III Mini tank, 0.3Ohm coil and 0.6Ohm SS ceramic coil.

*Chilled Range
*
Pineapple

This was the first menthol juice I'd ever tried, I didn't expect to like it as I hated menthol cigarettes but at the price I figured I'd give it a go.

Opening the bottle, you know you're in for a treat, the pine aroma washes over you. On inhale the shock of icy chill hits first with a clean, fresh, sharp pineapple sweetness following right behind. It's a true pine flavour, not the sickly sweet synthetic garbage you find all too often.
Its like biting into a pineapple straight from the freezer. On exhale, the chill is gone and all that remains is the juicy fruity cloud.

This is an excellent juice, it can stack up against anything I've tasted before. In short it's cheap, well balanced and superb quality. It wouldn't surprise me if this becomes the flagship flavour for the company.

*Liquorice
*
I tried this on @YeOldeOke recommendation and it didn't disappoint. The liquorice is a lot more dominant in this that any of the other Chilled juices I bought. On inhale you are catapulted back to childhood, on memories of licorice laces. There is a depth of flavour that truly surprises, it threatens to overwhelm your tastebuds but then the ice cold menthol washes it away and all that remains is a dark earthy glow of aniseed/fennel. Very enjoyable vape.

*Mint*

This not a peppermint crisp or aero type of mint but rather a fresh from the garden variety.
They have managed to balance the flavour perfectly, too little mint and its anemic, too much and it's toothpaste.
The mint is fresh and crisp, it compliments the menthol exquisitely. The clear, almost bitter mint will go down a treat with a mojito on a summer day by the pool.
On exhale, the thick clouds cleanse your palette leaving a tingly "burn" which I suspect is my tastebuds clapping.

*Creme brûlée 
*
This was possibly my least favourite, that is not to say it was bad but rather that it was so close to being a real winner. 
There is a dark sugary sweetness that fades all too quickly, there is a real depth of flavour but it's far too subtle, the intensity needs to turned way, way, way up.
You can tell that it's a dessert vape but the distinction of what dessert is tantalizingly out of reach. This annoys me greatly, it's like an itch you can't scratch. 
To their credit, @YeOldeOke has already set about rectifying this. I look forward to trying it again soon.
*
Apple and cinnamon scone
*
This was probably my most eagerly awaited juice, everything I love rolled into one and it didn't disappoint.
On inhale there is a tart sourness of apple that lands on the tip of my tongue followed quickly by a doughyness that fills your mouth. The warm glow of cinnamon creeps in on exhale and lingers well.
Brilliant juice, will be buying this again and again.

*Strawberry lemonade
*
I was expecting a strawberry explosion on this but the dominant flavour is the lemon, it is akin to a lemon rind. Now I know that doesn't sound appealing but the sour juicy flavour is quickly augmented by the sweet strawberry and they meld together well. Again something I'd happily vape away on on a hot summers day.
*
Lemon Parfait
*
I'm probably going to be a bit unfair on this juice as I know I loved it before but after tasting the lemonade, the parfait tastes too cluttered, too creamy, think of it as being the difference between fresh cream and butter cream, both are good but while one dissolves the other clings. This is purely subjective as I know a lot of people, myself included, have raved about this juice.
There is a thickness on inhale as your mouth floods with a sweet mixture of sharp lemon and cream. The nuttiness of biscuit rounds out the blend well.
*
Forest Berry Yoghurt Panna Cotta
*
This is a fantastic juice, fresh berries but not tart almost as if they've been sautéed in a syrup and reduced into a berry jus. The Panna cotta is rich and deep but allows the berry jus to poke through every now and then. It is a surprisingly complex juice. The aroma is fragrant, on exhale it delivers a satisfying aura, more than once I've caught myself licking my lips. A truly superb vape.
*
Conclusion
*
This is a mixologist that knows his stuff, the flavours are accurate, clean and true. The pricing is unbeatable, value for money second to none. 

Ps even if you hate menthol, try the pineapple, it will knock your socks off.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/16)

Strontium said:


> *Juice review
> *
> So I've tried 8 of their juices so far and have left little blurbs all over the place about some but decided to put it all into one post, so here goes.
> 
> ...


This was an enjoyable read. Thank you. Am now so tempted for that pineapple as I have yet to taste a pineapple juice that tastes like pineapple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (20/10/16)

@Strontium Great review! Really keen to try many of these juices now!! Can't wait for the Pineapple as well as pretty much all of the others!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (20/10/16)

@Strontium, I am not worthy. I'm not thar good with words but you took everyword out of my mouth for the juices I tried. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/16)

Thanks for the writeup and sharing your views @Strontium 
Sounds very appealing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (21/10/16)

@Strontium can you tell me if you steeped the Chilled Pineapple and Pink Lemonade before trying them? Getting an order in an keen to crack them open but don't wanna do that if they should steep. Prefer trying the juices only once they are good to go rather than jumping the gun (although my impatience doesn't often allow for this)

Gonna give the bakery and custards a good while to get themselves together

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (21/10/16)

@GMacDiggity give the chilled pineapple about 5 days. Its good to go as is but the pineapple will become more prominent after a steep.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

@GMacDiggity I didn't, the Chilled Pineapple was ready to go straight off the bat for me but I must admit it is tasting better and better all the time.
Same thing with the strawberry lemonade, the courier hadn't even cleared the driveway before I was filling a tank lol.
I'm a bit of a pleb, I only worry about steeping on dessert/pastries/brûlée etc anything with creams, custards and such. With fruits and menthols I don't bother but I really enjoy picking out individual notes as opposed to a blend on those. On the lemonade I justified it by telling myself that strawberry has a tendency to fade, and being a "Strawbophile" I wasn't going to miss out 

I did the same thing on the Apple cinnamon scone, the first few days the apple was crisp and fresh on the tongue and the doughy scone was gooey, the cinnamon was almost like an after thought that warmed you up. Now the apple is far less pronounced, it has blended in to the scone making the whole mixture sweet. The cinnamon is more of a star now giving the impression of it coming straight out of the oven.

I'm a firm believer in, if it tastes good...vape it, it can steep while being used lol, that way everyday it tastes even better than the day before (gives you something to look forward too)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (21/10/16)

@Strontium Thanks very much man for the advice!! 

Won't lie good to hear that its good off the bat! Had seen a few reviews saying the throat hit was hectic to start but glad thats not an issue! Excited for it to get here so I can fill up!

You definitely have the right outlook on these i think! Will let you know how they go, just gotta decide whats gonna get put into which atty now!

Will let you know how they go! Quite keen to find a good summer vape to change up from XXX! Judging by the variety of chilled vapes that are there I am sure I will be able find more than one winner!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

@GMacDiggity i can honestly say, hand on heart, that the 3 chilled juices I got were all smooth from day 1.
They do a Chilled Grape which is apparently pretty good from what I hear but I haven't tried it yet, I'll be ordering that and the red berries next. I. Sure one of the bunch will be a winner for you (my money's on the pineapple)
I'll be very interested to hear your take on them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (21/10/16)

@Strontium Awesome! Glad to hear they were good from the get go! Just arrived at the office now! Props to @YeOldeOke for shippping this morning and it arrived now after ordering late yesterday afternoon! Really amazing service!!!!

Will absolutely be putting some reviews together for them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (21/10/16)

It's been an hour since your last post. So how's the chilled pineapple? 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

Tockit said:


> It's been an hour since your last post. So how's the chilled pineapple?
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



I'm really curious too, c'mon @GMacDiggity dont keep us in suspense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/10/16)

Hi guys
These are juice review threads
Please keep on topic.

If you have a review of the juice in the thread title, this is the place to share it

We like to keep these threads as much as possible on topic for the benefit of the future reader looking for juice reviews.

If you are asking general questions, please start a new thread elsewhere or in the vendor's subforum so the vendor can comment directly on the product

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (24/10/16)

Sorry @Silver it is all too easy to get side tracked in these threads, thanks for taking the time to course correct us!

On the note of reviews I've got a mini review for the Chilled Pineapple (once they are all fully steeped I will put all my ramblings into a nice neat format). @Strontium & @Tockit sorry for the delay, bit of a busy weekend! You guys were very correct, the chilled pineapple is some classy stuff! Here are my thoughts:

*ADV Chilled Pineapple:*
So while back I tried another SA made Pineapple ejuice.. and after inhaling what tasted like soap I decided it wasn't for me.. but then after seeing that this one seemingly tasted like actual pineapple rather than a sudsy mess my interest was piqued. After some really impressive service from @YeOldeOke my juice arrived the same day it was made, rewicked my Serpent Mini and off I went.

Maybe not the exact fresh pineapple but rather a slightly sweetened crisp pineapple juice with a mild chill throughout. (Maybe once it steeps more it will be more and more toward the real item, but whether it does or doesn't is not an issue as it is great as is!) It is not a complex juice, its one of those that it is what it says on the label and what a pleasure that is! The amount if times I buy a juice an need to double check what they were allegedly going for... with this it is exactly what you expect and want!

This is a really stellar juice, perfect for a casual summers day. I even made sure to go lie in the sun by the pool to give it a good field test, definitely what you want for a hot lazy day! 

I will absolutely be reordering! Along with a bunch of the other chilled and just fruit vapes! This juice easily outperforms one that retails for double the price... an absolute bargain for a great mix! Can't wait to get involved with the rest of the offerings from E-cig.co.za

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stosta (24/10/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Sorry @Silver it is all too easy to get side tracked in these threads, thanks for taking the time to course correct us!
> 
> On the note of reviews I've got a mini review for the Chilled Pineapple (once they are all fully steeped I will put all my ramblings into a nice neat format). @Strontium & @Tockit sorry for the delay, bit of a busy weekend! You guys were very correct, the chilled pineapple is some classy stuff! Here are my thoughts:
> 
> ...


Awesome input! I can't wait to try this one, hopefully there's some money left after the bills are paid tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (24/10/16)

Bought a Smok baby beast today, can't wait to put the Pineapple through it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (25/10/16)

Strontium said:


> Bought a Smok baby beast today, can't wait to put the Pineapple through it


Well? How's the flavour?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (25/10/16)

I haven't tried yet, I've put the Creme Brûlée through and the taste is massively improved. I'll try the pineapple this evening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (25/10/16)

Strontium said:


> I haven't tried yet, I've put the Creme Brûlée through and the taste is massively improved. I'll try the pineapple this evening.


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (25/10/16)

K, so I ran the Chilled Pineapple through the Smok TFV8 baby beast using the V8 baby Q2 Core 0.4ohm @ 55W.
I had just finished the Apple and cinnamon scone and filled the tank, now I don't know if that muted the menthol or not but the first few hits, the pineapple really shone, really intense with not a whole heck of a lot of the chill effect. I didn't mind this as the pineapple flavour is still very vibrant and fresh. I know this sounds really obtuse but the first thing that crossed my mind was that the hot hits had warmed the chill effect away lolol ikr?

After about a quarter of a tank, I found the pineapple faded and the menthol chill came to the fore in a big way, this will put hair on your chest, hell it'll put hair on your eyeballs. The lazy day by the pool vape in a Melo III Mini just turned into an Arctic expedition. I now know how the Argentinian rugby team felt stranded in the Andes.
This juice is a bit of a Jeckyl and Mr Hyde, I guess this also shows that while juice flavours are highly subjective, a lot of what we feel about a juice is dependent of what equipment we use.
Personally I'll stick with running it through the Melo, firstly the juice lasts longer and secondly I find it a much more balanced blend.

Ps the apple cinnamon scone was brilliant through the Beast, want to try the Chilled Mint through it next.

Post post script:- just ran the chilled mint through it.....wow!!! Great balance, great flavour hit, sinuses clear forever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tockit (25/10/16)

Lol, the winter is coming. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (25/10/16)

Awesome, appreciated ... looking forward to receiving my order of Forest Berry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (25/10/16)

I ran the berry through it yesterday, really nice, sure you won't be disappointed, mine has steeped for about a month though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (25/10/16)

Has anyone tried the chilled lichi or grape yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (26/10/16)

Strontium said:


> Has anyone tried the chilled lichi or grape yet?



This is not a review, just a response to the question. 

I'm on my second bottle of chilled lychee and I really do enjoy it. In an RTA I get more of the cool menthol taste, decent TH bit doesn't knock your breath out of your lungs, in the Limitless Plus the Lychee comes through with a smooth menthol finish.

Limitless Pluss: 0.4ohm dual at 50 watts. 

Gemini Mega: 0.4 ohms at 400 degrees F. 

Note: I haven't steeped the juice for more than a week, planning to leave the second bottle for about 2 weeks and see how the flavour changes compared to the first.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (28/10/16)

I purchased 7 flavours from the beginning so I hav a few more to taste on my next order,but the 1 that stood out for me was the Cocolime panacotta,iv been through 200ml of it already,i just love this 1,to me it's a very rich,creamy coconut with the lime on the exhale,it just fills u up with awesome flavour and perfect for day or night, after 200mls I'm still not tired of it so for me that's a winner, so far...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tockit (31/10/16)

Any reviews on the just fruit range? placed my order this morning. Must has chilled Pineapple in my life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (31/10/16)

The only just fruit I have tried is the pineapple and lychee, but I think it needs a bit of steeping before the flavours really come in.

I am really enjoying the Chilled Grape, Chilled Red Berries, and the Strawberry Panna Cotta, they are epic! Will report back here once I have let them steep a bit more!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## foGGyrEader (2/11/16)

Finally was able to try my e-Cig Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta after a week of steeping. When I first changed to vaping I thought that steeping was a load of rubbish, but it does seem to actually round out the flavours ...

My mix was 60% PG / 40% VG and 18mg nicotine. Yes, I do sub-ohm this as I am still a pipe smoker (Peterson Irish Flake, wunderbar) and I need my throat hit and nic! I'm using the Melo 2, Vaporesso SS Hex coil and Smok alien @30W. I do want to try the black-ringed Vaporesso coils soon so I can use the better temp control and higher wattage of the Alien.

The liquid tastes great, slightly sweet blueberry and almost yogurt ice-cream flavour. There is a hint of coolness and the vape is smooth as silk for this type of blend. As the label states this is a ADV, so the flavours are 'gentle' in manner of speaking. Pleased that I have 100ml of this pleasant juice and am looking forward to trying their other blends.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/11/16)

Sub-ohming 60PG/40VG 18mg calls for a tip of the hat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Strontium (2/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Sub-ohming 60PG/40VG 18mg calls for a tip of the hat.



I was thinking more along the lines of a visit to the psych ward.

At 18mg sub ohm, I'd puke up a lung.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Taytay (2/11/16)

So glad that I went straight for a 100ml of raspberry hazelnut scone! Instant favorite. Tasted exactly as I was expecting. This may be as close as I am going to get to an all day vape. Happiness  

Also got a top up of my other staple , apple cinnamon scone. Still delicious  

My first fruit only (pineapple lychee ) was a bit harsh when I just got it but now at almost a week steep the harshness is gone and it is a very enjoyable sweet juicy vape , reckon it might get even better with more time. Definitely taste both fruits and Iove the pineapple that they use. Very authentic pineapple flavor. 

And then the kind folks sent me a little something extra (thanks again @YeOldeOke) strawberry yogurt panna cotta. I didn't buy it initially because I thought that it would be similar to the Forrest berry yogurt panna cotta (which I already have) . I was so wrong! It is very different. A nice sweet and creamy juice with the most "strawberryish" flavor of all the strawberry flavors I have tried so far. This may have been a clever drug dealer plan where they give me a bit for free to get me hooked so I will end up having to buy liters to feed my addiction. Didn't even worry about steeping this one , was a winner for me as a shake and vape

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (2/11/16)

Got my shipment of chilled pineapple and chilled lychee, just fruit pineapple and lychee and a forest berry Panacotto. Stuffed it in a deep dark corner. I shall see them in a weeks time. I did drip some of the chilled lychee, the lychee very subtle but I expected this as it was the same when I got my first chilled pineapple. @YeOldOke, is there perhaps another fruit flavour in the chilled lychee? As I'm sure I'm getting a light hint of lemon. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (3/11/16)

Taytay said:


> So glad that I went straight for a 100ml of raspberry hazelnut scone! Instant favorite. Tasted exactly as I was expecting. This may be as close as I am going to get to an all day vape. Happiness
> 
> Also got a top up of my other staple , apple cinnamon scone. Still delicious
> 
> ...


I agree @Taytay ! The Strawberry Yogurt Panna Cotta is great, I can imagine the chilled yogurt like I'm eating it by the spoonful! I lose it a bit on a low-ohm-high-watt build, but a really tasty little number!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (3/11/16)

@Stosta to see you raving about these juices really makes me want to give this a bash! Because I have noticed we have similar taste profile preferences and fruity menthols rock! Will be placing an order soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (4/11/16)

Schnappie said:


> @Stosta to see you raving about these juices really makes me want to give this a bash! Because I have noticed we have similar taste profile preferences and fruity menthols rock! Will be placing an order soon


On my next order I will be asking @YeOldeOke to bump my menthol up a level, just to add a notch or two. I'm guessing that unless specified he does it at a mid-range. Could you PM me and confirm @YeOldeOke ?

The Chilled Pineapple is also delicious @Schnappie , but for me the Grape and Red Berries steal the show!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (4/11/16)

Stosta said:


> On my next order I will be asking @YeOldeOke to bump my menthol up a level, just to add a notch or two. I'm guessing that unless specified he does it at a mid-range. Could you PM me and confirm @YeOldeOke ?
> 
> The Chilled Pineapple is also delicious @Schnappie , but for me the Grape and Red Berries steal the show!


Order placed for all 3

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/11/16)

Placed my order Friday morning and it arrived Friday afternoon. Incredible service to mix, bottle and ship on the same day.

I got chilled grape, pineapple and red berries and I have to say at this pricepoint I cant believe how nice these juices are will def join my adv cycle without pinching my pocket. You can change between the flavours seemlessly on the ccell coils and they all taste great on the ceramic coils..

@YeOldeOke please dont stop doing what you are doing its awesome and I am a menthol addict so I can say your juices hold their own tastewise!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (7/11/16)

So far the Chilled Grape was good , not an ADV for me but still good very mild menthol which I like.

The Chilled Pineapple is a different story , nice strong menthol (well at least for me) had some coughing in the beginning (only cause I'm a pansy when it comes to menthol vapes and @YeOldeOke gave excellent advise on the 80/20 mix and 2mg nic). Also suspect might be cause I'm vaping it at 0.4ohms on the Cyclone/Reo combo , gives quite a kick.... I must say this 'cleans' my palate well and I can now taste other juices much better. I'm sure more steeping will make this ADV even better. If anyone are vaping this one on a dripper/BF please share your thoughts and build for it as I really can see this becoming my menthol ADV for a long time....

Thanks again for the great sage advise and prompt service , legend!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tockit (7/11/16)

In the RDA no matter what build the first to hits you get the strong menthol hit and it mellows out a bit and you get the fruit flavour coming through. In my MAGE RTA the the flavours are more balanced, the menthol comes through more subtly, which I love. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (8/11/16)

Strangely enough @Daniel , you're not the first person I've heard this from, but I really found the Grape to be a lot stronger than the Pineapple! I think there's something screwy with my taste buds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (8/11/16)

I'm keen to try the red berry menthol, can see that being a winner. So far nothing comes close to the pineapple though, my 2nd bottle is almost "in sy moer in" @YeOldeOke needs to make a 1L size

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (15/11/16)

Some thoughts on a couple other juices:

*Apple cinnamon scone:*
This is a really good vape. Needs a good steep but once its given some time it really comes together into a delicious vape. Definitely important to like cinnamon for this one (although it is quite mild). Really enjoy this one as a hearty vape every now and then. Tastes like cake/scone batter with some fresh apples and cinnamon in the mix to me. Really nice as I love some cake batter!

*Forest berry panna cotta:*
Really great vape. Delicious berry taste in this one and a shockingly authentic panna cotta taste! I will definitely be reordering this one. Nothing hidden in there, it is what it says it is and that is exactly what you want! Only comment is I may go without the added menthol in it next time. Otherwise really great and worth getting!!

*Strawberry lemonade:*
Pretty solid juice. Not as much lemonade flavour to it as I would like so this has not been my favourite. I think a bit more tang would have made this a winner for me. But if you aren't looking for that in the juice then it will be worth a try!

*Creme Brulee:*
This one is really delicious, nice mild flavour which is really satisfying! Not an all day vape but when you are in the mood for a nice smooth vape this is the one! I think I will try the fig one for some added flavour in my next order but will keep this around for a nice easy vape when I'm in the mood. Really nice change of pace to have this one in the arsenal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlfySande (16/11/16)

Hi....i am a new user here.
Yesterday I tried all 4 flavours in the dripper with fresh cotton on all 4 flavours and I am having mixed feelings.
Set up the RX2 at 55watt
Goldpillar3 with dual vertical coils
24ga A1 10wraps each side, hitting at .54ohm

[EDIT] Ad link removed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (17/11/16)

AlfySande said:


> Hi....i am a new user here.
> Yesterday I tried all 4 flavours in the dripper with fresh cotton on all 4 flavours and I am having mixed feelings.
> Set up the RX2 at 55watt
> Goldpillar3 with dual vertical coils
> 24ga A1 10wraps each side, hitting at .54ohm


Hey @AlfySande ! Welcome to the forums!

Feel free to introduce yourself on this thread... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

I see you're from the US, always awesome to get an international perspective on all things (even non-vape related). I suspect the four juices you tried are not the ones mentioned in this thread, but feel free to share pics so we can see what you're vaping at the moment over here... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (17/11/16)

AlfySande said:


> Hi....i am a new user here.
> Yesterday I tried all 4 flavours in the dripper with fresh cotton on all 4 flavours and I am having mixed feelings.
> Set up the RX2 at 55watt
> Goldpillar3 with dual vertical coils
> 24ga A1 10wraps each side, hitting at .54ohm





Just came across this now... lol

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schnappie (17/11/16)

ShamZ said:


> View attachment 75549
> 
> Just came across this now... lol


That did not just happen lol...Melania 
Trump style!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (17/11/16)

Damn Shams, how did you track that down? You some kinda super sleuth Shelock Holmes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (27/11/16)

Anyone tried the chilled black berries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/11/16)

Strontium said:


> Anyone tried the chilled black berries?


Yep! It's good, but I found it more subtle than the Chilled Red Berries, which is great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Strontium (27/11/16)

Good to know, thanks, I've got black berry in my basket, gonna turf it n stick with red berry and pineapple.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Slick (13/12/16)

Hey guys,so far I have tried about 15 flavours from All Day Vapes,mostly the fruity ones hence I enjoyed them,not a single 1 was bad that I coudnt vape it,now im looking forward to diving into the bakery section,wish me luck! 
Ps,to all those that entered the draw,dont forget to post here for the bonus prize

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (13/12/16)

Slick said:


> Hey guys,so far I have tried about 15 flavours from All Day Vapes,mostly the fruity ones hence I enjoyed them,not a single 1 was bad that I coudnt vape it,now im looking forward to diving into the bakery section,wish me luck!
> Ps,to all those that entered the draw,dont forget to post here for the bonus prize



I've enjoyed all the bakery flavours so would definitely recommend giving some a go. My favourites are Strawberry & Lemon Scone, Apple & Cinnamon Scone (was quite suprised as I don't normally like apple vapes) and the Strawberry Panna Cotta (not sure if this counts as bakery but it's my all time favourite). 

I'll post some reviews on the new flavours I'm testing out before Friday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (25/12/16)

The Strawberry Yoghurt Panna Cotta is by far the best liquid I have ever vaped in a tank or dripped so far. Nothing more needed to say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (25/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> The Strawberry Yoghurt Panna Cotta is by far the best liquid I have ever vaped in a tank or dripped so far. Nothing more needed to say


Ditto 

Like the Chilled Pineapple as well different wattage brings out either the menthol or the fruit... 
Chilled Grape as well very nice 
Still need to try Creme Brule

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (27/12/16)

Juice : *Orange Parfait*

Reviewer: @craigb

Mod: Pico Squeeze
Watts/Volts: changes

Atomiser: coral
Coil Resistance: 0.3
Wicking Material: cotton bacon

Strength: 3mg

Price: R65 / 30ml
Website: https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-orange-parfait/

Website blurb: E-Liquid Orange parfait with nougat.

Reviewer Notes:
Born 23 December '16
Tested 27 December '16
Tastes like summer. Seriously. Within 10 minutes of first vape, the skies cleared and the sun came out.

The orange is clean, clear and crisp.
I can't really pick up the nougat, but I have Neanderthal taste. I'm sure I would notice if it wasn't there.

Similar to: somewhere between perfectly mixed oros and fresh squeezed OJ. Can almost feel the orange pods.

Avoid if: you don't like oranges or summer.

Final verdict : holy omnomnom batman. A winner @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (27/12/16)

craigb said:


> Reviewer: @craigb
> 
> Mod: Pico Squeeze
> Watts/Volts: changes
> ...



@craigb I have moved your post into the existing thread for this range.

Thanks for reminding me! I have a bottle of this at home that has been steeping for about 4 or 5 months, I will give it a bash tonight!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/16)

I may have missed it but what was the name of the juice you were reviewing 2 posts above @craigb ?
Maybe you can edit that post and put it at the top in *BOLD*
@Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (27/12/16)

Silver said:


> I may have missed it but what was the name of the juice you were reviewing 2 posts above @craigb ?
> Maybe you can edit that post and put it at the top in *BOLD*
> @Stosta


Got lost when it moved from a thread to a post. Edited in now. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (27/12/16)

craigb said:


> Juice : *Orange Parfait*
> 
> Reviewer: @craigb
> 
> ...


Sounds good! I've managed to go through 100ml of the old recipe ... very sharp orange, kinda started liking it for the first morning vape. Definitely going to try this one again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (3/1/17)

Company: All Day Vapes
Product Name: Chilled Pineapple


Mod: Pico Squeeze
Watts/Volts: Direct voltage

Atomiser: Coral BF RDA
Coil Resistance: 0.34
Wicking Material: Cotton Bacon

Strength: 3mg
Website: https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-pineapple/

Website blurb: E-Liquid Chilled Pineapple with menthol
Reviewer Notes:
A pleasant blend of Menthol and Pineapple. I figured this would be a good chance to try a pineapple vape, and while I wasn't disappointed, I did learn I don't like pineapple vapes. By no means am I saying the mix is bad, but it just doesn't do it for me, your mileage will vary.

As far as the mix goes, it is a capable combo, and *if you are a fan of pineapple vapes, this should be a slam dunk chicken dinner for you! *

Similar to: I think this is similar to Fanta Pine and other pine soda's.

Avoid if: If you don't like pineapple vapes, this is a good one to avoid.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Calvinh (3/1/17)

Juice : *Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta*

Reviewer: *@Calvinh *

Mod: *Ijust S*
Watts/Volts: *Standard*

Atomiser: *Standard*
Coil Resistance: *0.3ohm*

Strength: *3mg*

Price: *R69.50 for 30ml = R 2.32 Per ml*
Website: https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-forest-berry-yogurt-panna-cotta/

Website blurb: *E-Liquid Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta.
*
Picture: 





Reviewer Notes:
*Born 22 December 2016
Tested 29 December 2016*

*The first thing that hit me with this Juice was the menthol its a smooth and fresh vape. I am not the biggest fan of menthol tasting vapes but must take my hat off to this one as i still finished the bottle so grats on that @YeOldeOke*

Similar to: *Nothing i have tried as yet.*

Avoid if: *You do not like menthol/fresh tasting Vapes.*

Final verdict : *I would rate it 4 on the nom scale its very nomnom.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh (3/1/17)

Juice : *Rasberry & Hazelnut Scone*

Reviewer: *@Calvinh *

Mod: *Ijust S*
Watts/Volts: *Standard*

Atomiser: *Standard*
Coil Resistance: *0.3ohm*

Strength: *3mg*

Price: *R69.50 for 30ml = R 2.32 Per ml*
Website: https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-raspberry-hazelnut-scone/

Website blurb: *E-Liquid Raspberry Hazelnut scone.*

Picture: 





Reviewer Notes:
*Born 22 December 2016
Tested 02 January 2017*

*On the inhale you get the fresh baked scone taste and on the exhale the hazelnut with a slight raspberry after taste. I like it as its not as sweet as some of the other vapes i have had recently as it delivers the flavour lightly. All round good vape.*

Similar to: *Nutty type vapes*

Avoid if: *You do not like scones/nuts.*

Final verdict : *I would rate it 4 on the nom scale its very nomnom.*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (3/1/17)

Calvinh said:


> Juice : *Rasberry & Hazelnut Scone*
> 
> Reviewer: *@Calvinh *
> 
> ...



When I win the draw on the 16th, this is on the to get list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (3/1/17)

Calvinh said:


> Juice : *Rasberry & Hazelnut Scone*
> 
> Reviewer: *@Calvinh *
> 
> ...



Excellent review @Calvinh , the Strawberry and Hazelnut Scone has become one of my favourites, especially after some good steeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh (3/1/17)

JB1987 said:


> Excellent review @Calvinh , the Strawberry and Hazelnut Scone has become one of my favourites, especially after some good steeping.



Thanks ! Ye i am sure with a good long steep it would taste even better i just ran low on juice  so decided to pop it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (3/1/17)

I 


Calvinh said:


> Thanks ! Ye i am sure with a good long steep it would taste even better i just ran low on juice  so decided to pop it.



I can relate  I usually decant 50ml into a smaller bottle for when I feel tempted and pack the other 50ml away for proper steeping. It's nice to have the comparison as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (5/1/17)

Company: All Day Vapes
Product Name: Toffee Apple


Mod: Pico Squeeze
Watts/Volts: Direct voltage

Atomiser: Coral BF RDA
Coil Resistance: 0.34
Wicking Material: Cotton Bacon

Strength: 3mg
Website: https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-toffee-apple/

Website blurb: E-Liquid Toffee Apple
Reviewer Notes:
Super crisp apple flavour, with a caramelly/toffee note that envelops the vibrant apple with a warm caress. Yes, the apple and toffee are making sweet, sweet love in that bottle. The result of that coupling is a refreshing, smooth flavour that is more than the sum of it's parts. The first inhale is a sharp apple flavour, but the toffee/caramel (I can't decide which one) smooths out any harshness from the strong apple and gives you a smooth, sweet exhale.

So far, this is my favourite from All Day Vapes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Calvinh (5/1/17)

Juice : *Apple Cinnamon Scone*

Reviewer: *@Calvinh *

Mod: *Ijust S*
Watts/Volts: *Standard*

Atomiser: *Standard*
Coil Resistance: *0.3ohm*

Strength: *3mg*

Price: *R69.50 for 30ml = R 2.32 Per ml*
Website: https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-apple-cinnamon-scone/

Website blurb: *E-Liquid Apple Cinnamon Scone.*

Picture: 





Reviewer Notes:
*Born 22 December 2016
Tested 05 January 2017*

*Now first of all i am not a HUGE fan of cinnamon but thought since i have not tried Apple / Cinnamon vape wise i should give it a bash. Smell tests you can smell the Apple pops and leaves a slight tingle in your nose from the Cinnamon. On the inhale you can taste the tingle of the Cinnamon and on the Exhale i must say they got the genuine apple taste DAMN close. As i mentioned i am not a huge fan of these flavors but its definitely better than i expected. *

Similar to: *Nothing i have tried as yet.*

Avoid if: *You do not like Cinnamon or Apple*

Final verdict : *I would rate it 3 on the nom scale. (Personal Taste Wise)*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schnappie (5/1/17)

craigb said:


> Company: All Day Vapes
> Product Name: Toffee Apple
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review nice and straight to the point. How long did you let it steep for? Curious to hear how it changes over a week or 2. Also have my eye on this one. So far the ADV Gold Menthol is very good but I can only review a week or so from now its barely 3 days old and tobacco's need a good steep imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (5/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks for the review nice and straight to the point. How long did you let it steep for? Curious to hear how it changes over a week or 2. Also have my eye on this one. So far the ADV Gold Menthol is very good but I can only review a week or so from now its barely 3 days old and tobacco's need a good steep imo


It was born on the 23rd of December. I vaped it fresh a few times then stashed it in the cupboard. It definitely improved a gazillion percent (impressive considering it was quite nice fresh) give it a week and you should be ready to rumble.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (5/1/17)

craigb said:


> It was born on the 23rd of December. I vaped it fresh a few times then stashed it in the cupboard. It definitely improved a gazillion percent (impressive considering it was quite nice fresh) give it a week and you should be ready to rumble.


Sounds like a winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (8/1/17)

Hey @YeOldeOke

The Banana Custard Cake is absolutely fantastic. Was my first Bakery e-liquid, lovely stuff. See your web-site for the review. I was wondering how pronounced the chocolate is on the Irish Cream Pie? Haven't found a chocolate vape I enjoy yet.

Otherwise, great ADV. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh (12/1/17)

Juice : Coco lime Yogurt Pannal Cotta

Reviewer: @Calvinh 

Mod: Ijust S
Watts/Volts: Standard

Atomiser: Standard
Coil Resistance: 0.3ohm

Strength: 3mg

Price: R69.50 for 30ml = R 2.32 Per ml
Website: this https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-cocolime-yogurt-panna-cotta/

Website blurb: E-Liquid Coconut and lime Yogurt Panna cotta

Picture:






Reviewer Notes:
Born 22 December 2016
Tested 05 January 2017

This one steeped slightly longer then the rest and I am happy it did. The smell changed to this Yogurt lime goodness and the vape was smooth and lime but not too overpowering. I found it also nice to mix some of this with some sweeter juices as it gives it a nice sweet and sour type taste. Good juice

Similar to: Lime tasting stuffs 

Avoid if: You do not like lime

Final verdict : I would rate it 4 on the nom scale its very nomnom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (15/1/17)

Toffee apple: 
After only a few day steep I was really impressed with this flavour,can taste the fresh apple with just the right amount of 'syrup',I don't usually enjoy apple flavours but really enjoyed this 1 as it's not overpowering

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (2/2/17)

Irish Cookie Shake - Signature Range:

There has clearly been serious effort with this one. The room note is incredible, smells creamy with marula. The taste is complex, very creamy, hints of mint, chocolate and marula. Perfectly balanced ... lovely stuff. Worth the money, if you can afford it these days. Well done @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Coldcat (5/2/17)

*Strawberry Lemon Scone*

After a week I couldn't wait any longer so tried all the flavours I had recently ordered. Know they need time still to steep but this one flavour stood out so much. It's smooth, strawberry is creamy, not too sweet and hint of lemon on exhale makes it awesome. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (6/2/17)

Melon Mix:
Tried it on day 7,as I expected,nice fruity melons with the cantaloupe being more pronounced,to me it doesnt change much the more it steeps but still my favourite as I love melons,an ADV for me,good 1 @YeOldeOke ,I waited a long time for this request!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## umzungu (14/3/17)

Juice : Chilled Liquorice

Reviewer: @umzungu 

Mod: A variety of Picos & Reos

Atomiser: Hadaly/ Ol16, Melo 3
Coil Resistance: Variety

Strength: 4mg


So I normally don't review juices as I find all of our tastes differ. However in the case of this juice I making an exception. I am not a fan of aniseed based juices and not a liquorice fan. However I decided to buy this juice, mostly out of curiosity and because some of the comments intrigued me.

I know it is conventional to review a juice as if it were food or a drink and describe a flavour profile. In this case however I think it misses the essence of this juice. It is cool and cleansing, and not mouthfuls of flavour - despite this it is one of the most satisfying vapes I have encountered.

Lets face it nobody smokes stinkies for the flavour - however there is something satisfying about it. Similarly this juice for me is soothing and satisfying without being about the flavour. Test this over a longer period. Although it might not be your first choice on a single test - like myself you might find yourself reaching for it more often than not, initially as a palate cleanser to clear the sweet and fruit and later, like me as an immensely satisfying "digital tobacco".

Will definitely be ordering again!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/17)

Thanks for this review @umzungu
I agree that some juices need to be vaped for quite a while and even if they taste a bit different or strange in the beginning, some do grow on you. Others dont but a few do. Has happened to me on a few juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/3/17)

umzungu said:


> Juice : Chilled Liquorice
> 
> Reviewer: @umzungu
> 
> ...



Agreed. This is a fantastically understated Anise masterpiece. The anise/liquorice is not overpowering and provides a subtle background flavor without being intrusive. I gooi this one on my "menthol days" and it never disappoints!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (22/3/17)

Finally got round to doing a build on my Tsunami for the Cinnana Snickerdoodle Signature range juice I ordered. It was steeped for two weeks and vaped on a dual coil twisted SS316L build. As I mentioned on the website, it's like vaping Nuttikrust biscuits with a lingering taste/smell of creamy banana. Fantastic juice and the cinnamon is just right. It's most certainly worth trying out either way - well done @YeOldeOke .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lurkzilla (1/4/17)

Picked up a bunch of ADV's juices so will combine these reviews. Mod and atomizer were identical for all. I will specify coil and wattage as needed. Ran a minimum of two tanks of each liquid through each tank and dripped for 20-30 minutes on the RDA.

*Mod: *
RX 2/3
*Atomizers:*
Augvape Merlin Mini - 0.5 ohm 22g Kanthal
Goblin V3 - 0.5 ohm 22g Kanthal
Vaporesso Gemini 0.42 ohm 26g Kanthal and 0.31 26g 316 Stainless
Stillaire v1 - 0.21 ohm 22g Kanthal
*Wick:*
Kendo Vape Gold

All juices were steeped for 12 days, shaken once a day for the first 3. Then subsequently vaped over the course of a week.


*Choc Mint Shake - 10/10*
Absolutely loved this one. I will be ordering this one a lot in future. Exatly what it says on the tin: delicious cream chocolate and mint milkshake. Smelled delicious when I first got it, and tasted exactly like it smelled. AWESOME!!! Highly recommended!

*
Hazelnut raspberry scone - 7/10
*
Had very little describable smell when I got it so did not have super high hopes for this one. Was pleasantly surprised. Rounded nutty taste on the initial draw with a crisp light berry taste following shortly behind. I'll be up front and say that I am not super fond of berry juice. Paulie's Blueberry cupcake is downright delicious, but every other berry juice I have tried has left me cold. This one was a pleasant surprise though. I might not vape it all day, but I like it enough to enjoy it after dinner two or three times a week.

Worth while to try and I will most likely pick it up again at some distant point in the future, but would not be in my Armageddon must have list.

*
ADV Gold Liquorice - 9/10*
Ran this exclusively in my Kayfun 3.1 ES like all my other tobacco flavoured juices. Can't stand tobacco stuff as direct lung hit. Have tried a few other tobacco juices, this has now become my second favourite. Mild tobacco taste with a strong Anise hit as a secondary. Really enjoyed this one. enough to order another batch a week after I started vaping this. Blew through 30ml in a week, which for me, on the Kayfun, is a lot.

Definitely recommended!

*
Crem Brulee - 7/10*
Never had the actual dessert, so no point of reference, but the juice is pretty good. Flavour is very subtle though, mildly complex, but subtle. Thus it leaves you wanting a bit more in that department. Its nice, sweet and creamy, but not life changing.

Recommended if you like sweet and want to try something a bit more posh and subtle, might try again, but it would not be my go-to juice.

*
Toffee Apple - With the right coil/wick 5/10, 2/10 with the wrong build*
Your build makes a MASSIVE difference on this one!It gave me a hell of a time. Tried it in all the above atomizers and battled to keep trying it. I tried multiple different builds in each atomizer as well, but for some reason it kept having a harsh unpleasant throat hit. On the above builds and everything else it had a prominent, very nice crisp apple taste, but no caramel taste and horrible throat destroying hit.

Finally out of desperation I threw in a 1.2 ohm fused clapton build in the Merlin, and low and behond!! The flavour profile was completely different!!! I now had a nice and mild 50% caramel with a subtle 50% apple. Much sweeter than before and now very vapeable. Quite sweet though

Not quite my taste and gave me a hell of a time to get it decent, but not bad in the end.




Hope this is helpful and let me know if I screwed something up

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/17)

Thanks for the feedback and the reviews @Lurkzilla 
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (6/4/17)

The Fig Creme Brulee is vaping better and better. After a while I get so sick of fruit and other normal juices, and then I received this juice. Completely different, takes a while to get used to but now I'm reaching for it more and more. Worth a try, one of those quality juices that suddenly become a favourite. Great recipe @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (14/4/17)

*Company:* All Day Vapes
*Product Name: *Signature Range Pineapple Shake

*Mod:* G-Priv
*Watts/Volts: *80W - 250°C

*Atomiser: *Augvape Merlin RDTA
*Coil Resistance:* 0.108 Twisted Titanium 26G Dual Coil 8 Wraps
*Wicking Material: *Cotton Bacon V2 

*Strength: *18mg
*Blend:* 50PG/50VG

*Website: *https://alldayvapes.co.za/

*Reviewer Notes:
*
As I mentioned in my review on the company's website, my first experience with a pineapple e-liquid was gross beyond words. I figured I'd try once more, seeing that I enjoy most of the other juices made by All Day Vapes. The overall quality of this is experienced in the smoothness of the vape and the way the flavours mix. The pineapple is subtle, and there is mint and some cherry. I'd never vaped cherry before, so I didn't place that so well - at first I thought it was a sweet nutty flavour. The milkiness is very much present, not creamy at all. The sweetness is as it should be. 

I'm enjoying this juice very much and I can vape this all day, or morning rather, as I've been doing. As smooth a vape as you can get, especially at the blends/strength I need.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (14/5/17)

Choc mint:
A very rich chocolate milkshake with peppermint crisp inside,this has been steeping for about 2months now and it is so good,for some reason I only enjoy it at nights,I cant vape it day time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (14/5/17)

Irish cookie shake:
I have no idea what irish cookie suppose to taste like but I love this juice,its just a very rich,creamy,complex juice that any dessert lover will enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (15/5/17)

Pineapple shake:
Rich creamy milkshake with just the right amount of pineapple,lovely all day vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (15/5/17)

Strawberry delight:
Not sure how this suppose to taste but its very good,its not an overpowering strawberry but just the nice touch with creaminess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/7/17)

Howzit boys and girls. So i bought ADV forest berry panacota and gave it a mix. Everyone was raving about this diy premix. Now i know that it needs min 3 days steep, but i was a bit impatient and took a tester. The flavour is very muted. For the guys thats crazy about this juice, and what wattage are u vaping it? My setup is a twisted 0.5 kanthan al 25w. Does this juice like higher wattage or is it just a case that it needs its steeping time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/7/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit boys and girls. So i bought ADV forest berry panacota and gave it a mix. Everyone was raving about this diy premix. Now i know that it needs min 3 days steep, but i was a bit impatient and took a tester. The flavour is very muted. For the guys thats crazy about this juice, and what wattage are u vaping it? My setup is a twisted 0.5 kanthan al 25w. Does this juice like higher wattage or is it just a case that it needs its steeping time


Scratch that. Had a bit of vapers tongue. Half a glass of lemon water and im truly impressed with the juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/7/17)

Anyone tried the Irish Cookie Shake or Strawberry Lemon Scone DIY?
Ive been eyeing the Mocha Panacota, but im just afraid that it will be a artificial coffee taste that most juices have

I bought the Forest Berry Panacota last week and its just pure bliss. So i want to try other as well, but there are so many to choose from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/7/17)

Ok so its week 2 with the Forest Berry DIY and i have to say im highly pissed off. The reason is because this juice is just so damn delicious i dont think ill ever try one of my own recipes again. Im so addicted to this, i cant help smacking my lips everytime i take a puff

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## QKNatasha (10/7/17)

I think I'm in love with your Chilled Pomberry Cococream

I could get addicted. My first cooled/menthol juice and I'm hooked

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/7/17)

@QKNatasha its is very coconutty?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha (11/7/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @QKNatasha its is very coconutty?


No. Absolutely nothing but subtlety.


Everything is balanced. 

When inhaling you taste berry and a hint of coconut and then only on the exhale does the mint/cooler come through.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (11/7/17)

@YeOldeOke has been putting out quality juices for excellent prices for a long time now, which makes me wonder a) how come he can offer quality at decent prices but the other 99% of manufacturers find it impossible to match those prices and b) why have the big vendors not started stocking his juices as a cheaper alternative?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/7/17)

Strontium said:


> @YeOldeOke has been putting out quality juices for excellent prices for a long time now, which makes me wonder a) how come he can offer quality at decent prices but the other 99% of manufacturers find it impossible to match those prices and b) why have the big vendors not started stocking his juices as a cheaper alternative?


Bloody good question. Im on my 4th DIY juice from them, all of them premium taste at such a low price

If im not mistaken ADV did post a while back that they decided not to go retail in order to keep prices as low as possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm (11/7/17)

Juice: Strawberry Yoghurt Panna Cotta
Reviewer: @SarChasm
Mod: Smok Stick V8
Atomiser: Smok Big baby beast
Coil Resistance: 0.15 (M2 coil)
Strength: 0 mg

Bought a bottle a while ago, been meaning to post my thoughts but have not been active much.
Liquid was received on the 15 June 2017 so probably made a day before that.

Tried it after a week of steeping, didn't like it at first. Turns out my coil was at the end of it's life, switched that sucker out and I could actually taste it properly. Left it again to steep for the second week before I started vaping it properly now.

The flavour on the exhale does indeed resemble a dessert with a biscuit base. I've been finding this liquid quite relaxing while gaming as it's not too sweet and thus doesn't make me super thirsty after two pulls.
My only personal recommendation would be to add more strawberry flavour, it's definitely there on the pull, but I was expecting a mouth full of strawberry milkshake flavour. The flavour on the pull is more like strawberry candy floss.

Overall though, a good liquid. Don't regret the purchase.
Score: 7/10.

(I hope I don't get flamed for this)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/7/17)

Strontium said:


> @YeOldeOke has been putting out quality juices for excellent prices for a long time now, which makes me wonder a) how come he can offer quality at decent prices but the other 99% of manufacturers find it impossible to match those prices and b) why have the big vendors not started stocking his juices as a cheaper alternative?



Hi @Strontium - this is the juice review thread

Your question is a good one but please rather post it somewhere in the All Day Vapes subforum so the vendor can respond directly about their products if they choose to - or in the "Who has stock" if you would like to get comments from other vendors.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (31/7/17)

Hey Vapers

So @YeOldeOke gave away some sample packs for a review. 

Just want to say thanks again, it was a blast.































Below is my opinions on the Juices sent to me:

*Flavour name: *Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta
*Taste Review:* Sweet berry syrup at first, fruity cool fresh non menthol vibe to it, sweet creamy background. Love the vanilla at the end. Meets the name correctly.
*Rating:* Rated 7/10
*Buy again?:* Will buy this again
*Vape again?:* Will vape on this regularly yes.

*Flavour name: *Raspberry Hazelnut scone
*Taste Review: *Scone tone is there. Feels fruity on the in, creamy on the out. Not much hazelnut, but not a bad thing. Crunchy dry base with a good mouth feel. Not so nutty but the name does fit
*Rating: *Rated 6/10
*Buy again?:* Might buy this again
*Vape again?:* Not everday but i wont say no.

*Flavour name: *Blush
*Taste Review: *Baked/melted marshmallows. Light bakery background. Baked pear notes in the smell aswell. Has that sweet meringue chewyness.
Heavy on the out, almost too much. Name has no indication of the experience
*Rating: *Rated 5/10
*Buy again?: *Wont buy this, too sweet for me
*Vape again?:* Tastes good, but not again.

*Flavour name: *Persian Delight
*Taste Review: *Warm rich cookie taste. Exotic spice blend notes. Turkish coffee shop kind of delicacy. Light tart lining on the inhale. Really a complex tasting vape. Name fits like a glove. 
*Rating: *Rated 7/10
*Buy again?:* Would buy this yes
*Vape again?:* Not everyday though

*Flavour name: *Sweet Spice
*Taste Review: *Light spicey cookie. Went down well with rusks and tea. Like the mild notes. Not a heavy vape at all. Name is spot on
*Rating: *Rated 6/10
*Buy again?:* Might buy again
*Vape again?:* Will vape it on and off yes.

*Flavour name: *Chocmint Shake
*Taste Review: *Wow. This is a mint magnum in a liquid form. This juice is top notch. I am not a chocolate fan but this is good. A great blend of the right stuff. Name could not be any closer
*Rating: *Rated 9/10
*Buy again?:* Order will be placed soon
*Vape again?:* I will vape this everyday yes

*Flavour name: *Urbane Pirate
*Taste Review: *Said to be pears in rum but i get more than that. Subtle berry background notes. Smooth yet also a dash tarty. Very complex tasting juice. Name gives hints, but not quite right.
*Rating: *Rated 7/10
*Buy again?:* Must buy this again some time.
*Vape again?:* Not daily, but a must have.

*Flavour name: *Key Lime
*Taste Review: *This is such a nice palet cleanser. Fresh in your face lime with a decadent helping of creams. Topped off by some biscuit in the back. Perfect
*Rating: *Rated 8/10
*Buy again?:* Added to cart
*Vape again?:* On rotation, but yes

*Flavour name: *Chilled Red Berries
*Taste Review: *Icy cold freshness. I'm nnot first inline on the super cold menthol hype train, but this ticks the boxes. Fresh fruits. Cool vape. Had this at the dam with me and thouroughly enjoyed it.
*Rating: *Rated 7/10
*Buy again?:* If i wanted menthol, then yes
*Vape again?:* Not so often

*Flavour name: *Banana custard cake
*Taste Review: *Was fairly disapointed in this. Expected alot less banana. Creaminess of the custard is hidden away and i cant get the cake notes. I have 2 banana juices i mix now and again so im not put off by banana. But just not this strong for me. Name is better than the juice
*Rating: *Rated 4/10
*Buy again?:* Doubt it
*Vape again?:* Not much if any

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## antonherbst (1/8/17)

Okay guys this is in my opinion the juices i have received for review from ALL DAY VAPES. What i do need to emphasize on this is that this review is based on my tastes and vape habits. This does not reflect in any what other people might think of the profiles. I really do hope that the system of points makes sense to the readers here. If not any person is welcome to DM me for the full excel spreadsheet with comments on how and why i scored it the way i did.

Thanks again for the opportunity and happy vapes to all here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> Okay guys this is in my opinion the juices i have received for review from ALL DAY VAPES. What i do need to emphasize on this is that this review is based on my tastes and vape habits. This does not reflect in any what other people might think of the profiles. I really do hope that the system of points makes sense to the readers here. If not any person is welcome to DM me for the full excel spreadsheet with comments on how and why i scored it the way i did.
> 
> Thanks again for the opportunity and happy vapes to all here.


You must either be a project manager or an auditor
Having said that, its still a cool way to do a review

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (1/8/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> You must either be a project manager or an auditor
> Having said that, its still a cool way to do a review



I have my own health and safety consultancy and yes auditing is part of my work. . Well spoted there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (1/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have my own health and safety consultancy and yes auditing is part of my work. . Well spoted there.


That sounds way too much like me. "Give me numbers". Which vape is the best? "What do the numbers say?"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (2/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> That sounds way too much like me. "Give me numbers". Which vape is the best? "What do the numbers say?"



The colored coding on the bottom is exactly the flavours i would vape. The rest is not to my liking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> The colored coding on the bottom is exactly the flavours i would vape. The rest is not to my liking.


Yip I figured that  My DIY juice scoresheet looks exactly the same. Goes on a scale of 0-5, with columns going from day 0 (shake&vape) to day 90.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Po7713 (2/8/17)

Hi All

I was given these juices by @YeOldeOke for the purpose of this review. these are my findings and opinions * 

All Juices were tested in my Serpent Mini 22 @ 0.35 Ohm Clapton single coil and 50 W*

*Chilled Red Berries 0 Nic* - Red Berries with an element of sub-zero

On the inhale, I get the distinct Cherry followed by a burst of sub-zero that brings the other berries to the fore. It’s not too chilled, but just enough to make this an amazing all day vape. The smooth exhale carries every note of this remarkable flavour. The aftertaste is like you have just had a Strawberry smint.

9/10 Will definitely buy

*Blush 0 Nic*– Super Sweet Strawberry (Skuimpies)

On the inhale, I taste a crisp crunchy crust filled with sweet meringue, and the exhale, taste fresh strawberries and vanilla whipped cream.

6/10 Very good juice, but not my taste, will not buy

*Forrest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta 0 Nic *– Strawberry Yogurt

On the inhale, I get the Delicious Berries, and lovely dessert, and the exhale is creamy Frozen yogurt. I am not sure what a panna cotta is supposed to taste like, but what really makes this juice, is the fact that is not too sweet with a hint of mint.

8/10 Will definitely buy

*Sweet Spice 0 Nic* – Sugar cookie with a hint of spice

On the inhale, you'll taste a sweet and tasty baked cookie, the spiciness comes on the exhale. This e-liquid is a more a winter Vape with a cup of coffee for me. I just wish I could put my finger on the spice used, because this is very delicious.

10/10 Order will be placed

*Urbane Pirate 0 Nic* – Banana rum

This was a tough one reading the description online; it is pear, rum and spice. I personally did not get any pear, only banana and spiced rum. Don’t get me wrong this is an awesome juice and I am jealous that I can’t make it myself.

9/10 Will Definitely Buy

*Raspberry Hazelnut Scone 0 Nic *– A wallop of raspberry jam with a savoury hint.

Raspberry hazelnut scone e-liquid encapsulates the quintessentially British taste of freshly baked scones. Warm, buttery and perfectly offsets against notes of sweet raspberry jam. I did not get any Hazelnut.

6/10 Very Good juice, but not my taste, will not buy

*Banana Custard Cake 0 Nic *- Are you ready for one magical experience.

The classic favorite taste of sweet banana and Custard will definitely melt your heart away. The banana is a bit on the candy side but it works, oh boy does it work, this is one of my favorite.

10/10 Order will be placed

*Persian Delight 0 Nic* - This was created by a wizard I am certain of it

Flavor profile: Don’t Know
Ingredients used: Unknown
Flavor: Delicious

And that’s all I have to say about that.

10/10 Perfect juice

*Key Lime Pie 0 Nic *– mmmmmm Limey

Lime is a very hard flavor to master, it can easily taste like kitchen cleaner, this however is a very pure Lime flavor with a nice pie crust and cream - very nice. I kept coming back to this one almost as a pallet cleanser.

8/10 will buy

*Chocmint Shake 0 Nic* – WOW

If you ever ate a peppermint crisp chocolate, this is exactly what it tastes like. I did not stop vaping this until the bottle was empty.

10/10 perfect juice

*Final thoughts:*

All the juices reviewed were of exceptional quality and I can confidently recommend it to anyone. Good job @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

Great reviews @BeardedVaper93 , @antonherbst and @Po7713 
Informative and adds value to readers
Thanks for the efforts!

That Chocmint Shake sounds great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (7/8/17)

Silver said:


> Great reviews @BeardedVaper93 , @antonherbst and @Po7713
> Informative and adds value to readers
> Thanks for the efforts!
> 
> That Chocmint Shake sounds great!




I HIGHLY recommend the Chocmint Shake

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Po7713 (7/8/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> I HIGHLY recommend the Chocmint Shake


I second that   

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (7/8/17)

@Viresh : Why dont you review the Banana Custard you purchased ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viresh (7/8/17)

MrDeedz said:


> @Viresh : Why dont you review the Banana Custard you purchased ?


Hahahaha....@MrDeedz you enjoyed this one the review would be better coming from you ...I never like it but i dont like banana flavours on a whole lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF (10/8/17)

Would just like to say Thank you too @YeOldeOke for giving me the opportunity to review some of his juices. It was a first time for me and I must say I thoroughly enjoyed the process.

Equipment Used: Pico 75w, SXK Hadaly, 26g Twisted Kanthal, 5 wrap 0.39ohm

Below are my findings...


*Urban Pirate*


Website Blurb: Pear poached in rum and spice


My thoughts: I definitely get the pear flavor on the inhale, more of a sweet poached pear than a fresh pear. The exhale is where the rum flavor comes in, a very slight rum but its still there


Rate: 3/5


*Persian Delight*


Website Blurb: Exotic spiced fragrant cake


My thoughts: A very dessert, almost fruit cake like flavor, on the inhale with a hint of spice, on the exhale is where the spice profile comes through, leaving that spice after tone on your tongue.


Rate: 3/5


*Raspberry Hazelnut Scone*


Website Blurb: Raspberry Hazelnut Scone


My thoughts: For me the dominant flavor is raspberry, the hazelnut and savory notes of scones get lost in the background and seem hidden.


Rate: 2,5/5


*Chocmint Shake*


Website Blurb: Chocolate and mint shake – refreshing, rich, smooth and silky.


My thoughts: This taste exactly like the choc mint ice cream you buy at woolworths, that you let melt for a lil bit for extra smoothness. 100% spot on.


Rate: 5/5


*Sweet Spice*


Website Blurb: Soft and warm spiced cookie


My thoughts: This reminds me of a freshly bakes cookie straight out of the oven, delicious bakery notes on the inhale. On the exhale you get a slight spice taste which definitely compliments the flavor profile.


Rate: 4/5




*Banana Custard Cake*


Website Blurb: Banana Custard Cake


My thoughts: Predominately a banana flavor profile, the custards smooth out the banana but I personally dont tatste any bakery notes from the cake, but still a very smooth banana vape.


Rate: 3,5/5


*Key Lime Pie*


Website Blurb: Key Lime Pie


My thoughts: In my mind a very smooth lime vape, it somehow has still got the lime flavor but doesn’t have the tang one would expect from this citrus note. I do pickup the subtle piecrust flavor in the background, which rounds out the flavor.


Rate: 4/5


*Blush*


Website Blurb: Very creamy, delightful sweet pink pavlova.


My thoughts: I get a strawberry-ish flavor on the inhale. Im guessing that’s where the “pink” comes from, then on the exhale it’s a very smooth meringue taste. A well-rounded vape. Not too sweet which I enjoy.


Rate: 4/5


*Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta*


Website Blurb: Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta


My thoughts: There are a few flavors in this one; I get the forest berry as the main profile then get an almost cooling effect which im not sure is for the yogurt or the panna cotta, which ever one it is I don’t get any of those distinct flavors:


Rate 2,5/5










*Chilled Red Berries*


Website Blurb: Chilled Red Berries


My thoughts: This flavor reminds me of those Red Halls, if youre eating one of those while reading this then you know exactly what im tasting at the moment. The red berries flavor is prominent, followed by a nice cool exhale. Good fruity menthol.


Rate: 3,5/5

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

*All Day Vapes - Mocha Yoghurt Panna Cotta*

Flavour Description: none
VG/PG: 50/50 at my request
Nic: 3mg
Mod: Pico 25
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment: 
Mocha Yoghurt Panna Cotta is, of course, a dessert and not a coffee. However, I included it in my coffee research because of the mocha. I’m sad to say that I couldn’t taste any at all. In fact, I couldn’t describe this juice in any way because the flavour is so weak. 

Would I buy this juice again: No

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/4/18)

Hooked said:


> *All Day Vapes - Mocha Yoghurt Panna Cotta*
> 
> Flavour Description: none
> VG/PG: 50/50 at my request
> ...


Hi Hooked. Did u steep it for a min week after receiving it? ADV makes their juice fresh without any steeping involved. Its up to the buyer to steep it. Im just asking as the Mocha is my fav liquid from them. And i have found that the flavour only comes out after 1-2 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hi Hooked. Did u steep it for a min week after receiving it? ADV makes their juice fresh without any steeping involved. Its up to the buyer to steep it. Im just asking as the Mocha is my fav liquid from them. And i have found that the flavour only comes out after 1-2 weeks



This is one of the Retail juices and it's ready to vape when you receive it. Even so, it was in my cupboard for about 3 weeks before I opened it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/10/18)

This thread has been quiet for a while, so when @Constantbester sent me the following detailed review of some of our reformulated juices I asked his permission to repost it here, which he was happy to agree to.
I had asked for his opinion on the reformulated juices that he won in our competition, not expecting a detailed review, and requested: "Don't hold back on any negatives, that's what I'm most interested in."

His review:

This is just my opinion and taste is subjective.

Melon Mix:

Nice and refreshing.

It is almost as if I can taste summer in my mouth. It gives a light feeling in the mouth.
When I vape this all I want to do is go for a swim and drink some ice cold fruit juice.

Apple and Key Lime:

Sour but nice.
The apple tastes like a sour green apple which works great with the key lime. it is not overpowering sour, with a sweet under tone.

Peach & Cherry:

Interesting flavour.
Kind of sweet, but a fruity sweet. Really nice. The Peach comes through nicely with the Cherry bringing the sweet.

Lychee & Pear:

WOW.
The Lychee and Pear mixes so great together I can't make out where the one begins and the other one ends. Not much I can say about this amazing juice. I fell it speaks for itself...

I really tried to find negatives but these juices are so excellently mixed that there really aren't any.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (20/5/19)

​

*ADV Café – COFFEE SPICED*

Local 

Purchased from: All Day Vapes
Manufactured by: All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des 

Price: R132.75 / 50ml (launch price)
*N.B. Price is dependent upon selected nic strength*


Flavour Description: None 

VG/PG: 70/30 (as per my selection)
Nic: 6mg (as per my selection)

Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*My comments: *

Ah yes! This is good! The spiciness is pronounced and I detect a ginger note in the background. It’s a bit creamy and it’s not sweet. I could easily vape this one as an ADV.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Definitely!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Thanks @Hooked 
Nice to know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (20/5/19)

​*ADV Café: COFFEE SPICED (NIC SALTS)*

Local 
Purchased from: All Day Vapes
Manufactured by: All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des 

Price: R120 / 30ml 
*N.B. Price is dependent upon selected nic strength*

Flavour Description: None 
Nic Salts: 15mg (as per my selection)

VG/PG: 50/50 (as per my selection)

Mod: Joyetech EGO AIO ECO
Coil: Commercial BFHN 0.5ohm
Watts: 6W – 8W

*My comments: *
The nic salts version is as good as the freebase. Even the fingertip taste is good, which is quite unusual with nic salts. 

*Would I buy this juice again:* Definitely!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (22/5/19)

​*ADV Café: COFFEE MEDIUM ROAST*

Local 
Purchased from: All Day Vapes
Manufactured by: All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des 

Price: R115.50 / 50ml (launch price)
N.B. Price is dependent upon selected nic strength)

*Flavour Description:* None 

VG/PG: 70/30 (as per my selection)
Nic: 6mg (as per my selection)

Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*My comments: *

The name is Medium Roast, but to me it is a very mild coffee, lacking in substance and character. It is also far too sweet! This one is definitely not the best of brews.

Would I buy this juice again: No

*23 August 2019*
*EDIT: MEDIUM ROAST - REFORMULATED*

Since my last review, All Day Vapes has reformulated the Medium Roast freebase and nic salts. When a juice maker listens to what is being said and takes steps to improve the juice, that commands respect. Thank you, @YeOldeOke and @ADV-Des!

*My comments on the Reformulated Medium Roast*

Ah!!! *Now* this a medium roast coffee, with a full, rich flavour and just the right amount of sweetness. If I had this is a coffee bar, I would say, "Hmmm, that was a good cup of coffee. Another one, please!"

*Would I buy this juice again:* For sure!

_Coffee Review #120_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/5/19)

​*ADV Café: MEDIUM ROAST (NIC SALTS)*

Local
Purchased from: All Day Vapes
Manufactured by: All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des
Price: R104.25 / 30ml
N.B. Price is dependent upon selected nic strength)

*Flavour Description:* None
Nic Salts: 15mg (as per my selection)

VG/PG: 50/50 (as per my selection)

Mod: Joyetech EGO AIO ECO
Coil: Commercial BFHN 0.5ohm
Watts: 6W – 8W

*My comments: *

As with the Medium Roast freebase, the nic salts version is nondescript.


*Would I buy this juice again:* No

*23 August 2019*
*EDIT: MEDIUM ROAST (NIC SALTS) - REFORMULATED*

@YeOldeOke, @ADV-Des 

The nic salts version is similar to the freebase – a good medium roast coffee, with a full, rich flavour, but it’s less sweet than the freebase.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Yes, I would!

_Coffee Review #121_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/5/19)

​
*ADV Café – VANILLA CARAMEL*

Local 
Purchased from: All Day Vapes
Manufactured by: All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des 

Price: R132.75 / 50ml (launch price)
N.B. Price is dependent upon selected nic strength)


*Flavour Description:* None 

VG/PG: 60/40 (as per my selection)
Nic: 6mg (as per my selection)

Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*My comments: *

The blend of coffee and caramel in this juice is perfect. The dominant flavour is a medium-roast coffee, offset by a delectable caramel which, thankfully, is not too sweet. 

Although I love caramel its sweetness can be a bit much, so I requested a 60/40 VG/PG in order to mitigate the sweetness. Whether the success of this blend is due to the 60/40 ratio or the mixologist’s expertise I do not know. I would need to compare it to a 70/30 VG/PG version which I might do at some later stage.

For now, I’m very happy with this delicious coffee!

*Would I buy this juice again:* I would indeed!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (25/5/19)

​*ADV Café: COFFEE CARAMEL (NIC SALTS)*

Local 
Purchased from: All Day Vapes
Manufactured by: All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des 

Price: 120 / 30ml (launch price)
N.B. Price is dependent upon selected nic strength)

*Flavour Description:* None 

Nic Salts: 15mg (as per my selection)

VG/PG: 50/50 (as per my selection)

Mod: Joyetech EGO AIO ECO
Coil: Commercial BFHN 0.5ohm
Watts: 6W – 8W

*My comments: *

The nic salts version is as good as the freebase. Once again, a perfect blend of coffee and caramel, with coffee predominating and a caramel that is not too sweet.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Most certainly!

A personal note:  
I feel privileged to have had this juice as my 100th coffee review, since beginning the Coffee Research in February 2017. 
You've made my day @YeOldeOke and @ADV-Des!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (25/5/19)

Congrats @Hooked - you have added so much insight to the coffee profile
Remarkable and amazing
Thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/5/19)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Hooked - you have added so much insight to the coffee profile
> Remarkable and amazing
> Thank you



Thank you @Silver I appreciate your kind words. You might be interested in some Stats which I've posted in the Research thread.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/page-14#post-781994

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/5/19)

​*ADV Café - Hazelnut*

Local 
Purchased from: All Day Vapes
Manufactured by: All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des 

Price: R94,50 / 50ml (launch price)
N.B. Price is dependent upon selected nic strength)


*Flavour Description:* None 

VG/PG: 70/30 (as per my selection)
Nic: 6mg (as per my selection)

Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W


*My comments: *

I’ve tried one or two other coffees (not this brand) which claim to have hazelnut in them, yet I have never been able to taste it, so I was pleasantly surprised by this one. 

It has the most wonderful hazelnut aroma and flavour, perfectly blended with a medium-roast coffee. It’s a very good coffee juice indeed.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Definitely!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (30/5/19)

*ADV Café: Hazelnut (NIC SALTS)*

Local 
Purchased from: All Day Vapes
Manufactured by: All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des 

Price: R120 / 30ml 
N.B. Price is dependent upon selected nic strength)

*Flavour Description:* None 
Nic Salts: 15mg (as per my selection)

VG/PG: 50/50 (as per my selection)

Mod: Joyetech EGO AIO ECO
Coil: Commercial BFHN 0.5ohm
Watts: 6W – 8W

*My comments:* 

The nic salts version is unfortunately nothing like the freebase. There isn’t much of any flavour, be it coffee or hazelnut. How disappointing.

*Would I buy this juice again:* No

*EDIT: The Hazelnut Nic Salts has since been withdrawn.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/5/19)

Yet another honest review gray job @Hooked as I mentioned before the reviewers help us out a lot to decide if a juice fits our liking or not every review helps out and it’s very informative

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/5/19)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Yet another honest review gray job @Hooked as I mentioned before the reviewers help us out a lot to decide if a juice fits our liking or not every review helps out and it’s very informative



I appreciate your comment @Yuvir Punwasi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/6/19)

​*ADV Café – Coffee Irish Cream*

Local 
Purchased from: All Day Vapes
Manufactured by: All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des 
Price: R94,50 / 50ml (launch price)
N.B. Price is dependent upon selected nic strength)

*Flavour Description:* None 

VG/PG: 70/30 (as per my selection)
Nic: 6mg (as per my selection)

Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*My comments: *

I don’t know what to say about this juice, because it has hardly no flavour. There is just the slightest of coffee flavours coming through and nothing else.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Nope

*23 August 2019*
*EDIT: IRISH CREAM - REFORMULATED*
@YeOldeOke, @ADV-Des 

Since my original review, Irish Cream has been reformulated and it is absolutely divine! It's rich and very creamy with a vanilla-like flavour, but with a distinct coffee undertone. Perfection!

*Would I buy it again?* Anytime!!

_Coffee Review #122_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (4/6/19)

​*ADV Café: Coffee Irish Cream (NIC SALTS)*

Local 
Purchased from: All Day Vapes
Manufactured by: All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des 
Price: R120 / 30ml 
N.B. Price is dependent upon selected nic strength)

Flavour Description: None 
Nic Salts: 15mg (as per my selection)

VG/PG: 50/50 (as per my selection)

Mod: Joyetech EGO AIO ECO
Coil: Commercial BFHN 0.5ohm
Watts: 6W – 8W

My comments: 

The nic salts version is almost flavourless.

Would I buy this juice again: No

*23 August 2019*
*EDIT: *
Irish Cream (Nic Salts) has also been reformulated, but I have not tried it, as I forgot to order a bottle. Next time I place an order with All Day Vapes, I will include it in my order.

@YeOldeOke, @ADV-Des

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/7/19)

@Hooked 
For everybody's info, The Medium Roast and Irish Cream ADV Café has been reformulated and the Hazelnut withdrawn from the Nic Salts lineup.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (6/7/19)

That's great news @YeOldeOke ! I'll definitely order the reformulated ones!


----------



## Hooked (16/8/19)

​*ADV Café: Coffee Mocha Java*

Local 
Purchased from: All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke, @ADV-Des 
Manufactured by: All Day Vapes
Price: 126.25 / 30ml 
N.B. Price is dependent upon selected nic strength)


*Flavour Description: *
“A blend with a chocolaty, slightly spicy earthy tone and a bright acidity with lemony note”


*VG/PG:* 70/30 (as per my selection)
*Nic:* 6mg (as per my selection)

Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*My comments: *

This is a delightful mocha coffee! The flavour is light and there were times when I wished that it were a little stronger, but nevertheless I finished the bottle before I even had time to take a decent picture of it! This could easily be an ADV for me!

I didn’t pick up the spicy undertone while I was vaping, but after exhaling a whisper of spice is left in the throat, making for a tasty experience. I love that and I wouldn’t mind more spice!

The acidity and lemony note I didn’t experience at all. 

*Would I buy this juice again:* Without a doubt!

_Coffee Review #116_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/8/19)

​*All Day Vapes – ADV Café: Coffee Mocha Java (NIC SALTS)*

Local 
Purchased from: All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke, @ADV-Des 
Price: R160.92 / 30ml 
N.B. Price is dependent upon selected nic strength)

*Flavour Description: *
A blend with a chocolaty, slightly spicy earthy tone and a bright acidity with lemony note 

Nic Salts: 15mg (as per my selection)
VG/PG: 50/50 (as per my selection)

Mod: Joyetech EGO AIO ECO
Coil: Commercial BFHN 0.5ohm
Watts: 6W – 8W

*My comments:* 

The nic salts version is almost as good as the freebase, though the flavour is somewhat muted.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Yes

_Coffee Review #117_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/8/19)

​*All Day Vapes – ADV Café: Coffee Chocolate*

Local 
Purchased from: All Day Vapes 
Manufactured by: All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke, @ADV-Des 
Price: R126.25 / 30ml 
N.B. Price is dependent upon selected nic strength)


*Flavour Description:* None 

VG/PG: 70/30 (as per my selection)
Nic: 6mg (as per my selection)

Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*My comments: *

A strange juice, is this one. It has a dark flavour, which is coffee-ish / chocolaty-ish, while being neither the one nor the other. The flavour is somewhat unpleasant. There is just something that is off, but I can’t put my finger on it. 


*Would I buy this juice again: * Definitely not

_Coffee Review #118_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (19/8/19)

​*All Day Vapes – ADV Café: Coffee Chocolate (NIC SALTS)*

Local 
Purchased from: All Day Vapes
Manufactured by: All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke, @ADV-Des 
Price: R160.92 / 30ml 
N.B. Price is dependent upon selected nic strength)

*Flavour Description:* None 

Nic Salts: 15mg (as per my selection)

VG/PG: 50/50 (as per my selection)

Mod: Joyetech EGO AIO ECO
Coil: Commercial BFHN 0.5ohm
Watts: 6W – 8W

*My comments: *

The nic salts version is better than the freebase. There is a distinct taste of chocolate upon the inhale, though the flavour does not have any lasting effect.


*Would I buy this juice again:* No

_Coffee Review #119_

Reactions: Like 2


----------

